# Nanny



## kbrawn (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm sure this has been done to death but I have seen some conflicting info and am hoping someone can give me some up to date and accurate information:

We are currently living in Abu Dhabi and will be moving to Malaysia in June. We are hoping to bring our Filipino nanny with us. Could someone tell us the process? Is she able to come directly from Abu Dhabi with us or does she need to go back to the Philippines? Does someone know the approximate cost to get her a visa?

Thanks for your help.

KB


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

kbrawn said:


> I'm sure this has been done to death but I have seen some conflicting info and am hoping someone can give me some up to date and accurate information:
> 
> We are currently living in Abu Dhabi and will be moving to Malaysia in June. We are hoping to bring our Filipino nanny with us. Could someone tell us the process? Is she able to come directly from Abu Dhabi with us or does she need to go back to the Philippines? Does someone know the approximate cost to get her a visa?
> 
> ...


I am not an expert on this so don't quote me but I believe your nanny can come in on a 'social/tourist' visa for 30 days - during which time you can start the process to get this converted into a working visa.

However I believe the process is quite complicated and time consuming so from what I have been told you are probably best off employing an agent. This is obviously more expensive but can avoid a lot of hassle.

Maybe someone else can advise on how/where to get hold of a reliable/good agent - this is not something I have had to do yet...


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

We've recently arrived and will be getting a domestic worker soon but it will all be handled by my husband's employer. If your coming for work, could that be an option for you too?


----------



## kbrawn (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Does anyone know a ballpark cost for changing her visa over once in the country?


----------

